# Anyone use godaddy and website tonight



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Ross's wife here. I am looking at signing up for godaddy and website tonight. 
I know nothing about wed sites and the related stuff. the godaddy site seems cheep and the website tonight looks easy to use. how much bandwidth should I look for? how much disk space. Anyone got any advice?
Thanks, Ann


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Ann,
We just started with GoDaddy and their website builder. So far it has been well worth it. Go onto their site and get their phone number. My DH called and talked to them several times with questions before we bought. He is still learning the website building, but it is fairly simple. He has also talked to them for a few hours getting ideas and hints while building the site. A few more rainy days and it should be done. 
If you want more info on details, I can get him to answer you. I do good to turn the computer on and get online.
Joanie


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

What package did you get? I was looking at the economy website tonight and a domain name. But then thought the next package up would be better because you get a lot more bandwidth and storage space. but then you get 100 email addresses. can't figure that one out, what do you do with that many email addressees. I was going with the business/private registration.
Thanks Ann


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use godaddy as my registrar, but their hosting prices are way too high.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

who do you use for your hosting. what did you use to make the site. I find all this confusing. I've heard something about not being able to make websites if you don't have Microsoft business on your computer but does that mean you cant upload any site or that you can't use Office to make a site. There are so many little bits of information out there that I end up with "a little information is a dangerous thing" feeling. It all sounds scary, people saying how hard it is to upload sites how difficult it is to maintain them. I haven't a clue how to maintain it, whats to maintain, how does it break? :shrug: 
I feel old :help: 
Ann


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I use Hypermart.net for my hosting and registrar - I have had absolutely no problems.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Ross said:


> who do you use for your hosting. what did you use to make the site. I find all this confusing. I've heard something about not being able to make websites if you don't have Microsoft business on your computer but does that mean you cant upload any site or that you can't use Office to make a site. There are so many little bits of information out there that I end up with "a little information is a dangerous thing" feeling. It all sounds scary, people saying how hard it is to upload sites how difficult it is to maintain them. I haven't a clue how to maintain it, whats to maintain, how does it break? :shrug:
> I feel old :help:
> Ann


Definitely looks overwhelming but a basic site is alot easier than you think and you don't have to spend alot of money to do it. Domain name will run you around $7 a year, there are quite a few website building programs out there, some will cost you, some are free. I used NVU which is free to build my site. There are a zillion web hosts and the price ranges are all over the place. Like Nevada said, you should be able to find something alot cheaper than godaddy on the hosting end of it. I pay $4 a month for 700 megs of space and 20 gigs of bandwidth along with all the usual stuff. I knew absolutely nothing about a website, just started reading around the net and did alot of playing. Try one of the free website building programs, you can build your site on your desktop before you ever need a host or a domain name.

giffy

-------------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ross said:


> who do you use for your hosting. what did you use to make the site.


I host my own. I know that's not something everyone can do, but I also know that godaddy's hosting prices start at around $5/month. We have someone in this forum that can host for a whole lot less than godaddy. PM Ladycat and ask her about her hosting plans.

I use FrontPage 2003 to edit my pages, but there are a few good free html editors out there. I usually start with a template to save time, and to make use of someone else's artistic talent. You can find tons of free templates at Google.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a little-known feature...I guess...but you can build web pages using MS Word. It includes an option to save your document as a web page. The formatting isn't always perfect, but unless you're trying to do something complicated, it usually translates okay. I prefer to make simple sites using tables instead of frames or CSS, and Word does that just fine.

I use Front Page, though. Didn't pay for it directly, got it free with some kind of bundle, probably when I got the computer. It's very easy to use and not hard to get.

I use Go Daddy for registration and hosting, mostly because it's extremely easy and I've never had a problem. I used to use Soniqhost for hosting, but every few months it'd croak and I'd have to ask the admin - sometimes twice - to fix things, and he wasn't always polite about it.


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Another tool to build webpages that everyone has is Notepad.

giffy

---------------
GiffsFarm


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

edayna said:


> It's a little-known feature...I guess...but you can build web pages using MS Word. It includes an option to save your document as a web page.


Yes, Word can save documents as html, but you don't want to do that if you can help it. The html is very inefficient and results in huge html files. You're much better off with FrontPage.



giffy said:


> Another tool to build webpages that everyone has is Notepad.


Sure, but any more than just limited text editing of html is beyond the capabilities of all but the most advanced of web page authors. Suggesting that a beginner use Notepad to build web pages is simply not practical. She needs a graphical web editor.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

OK thanks everyone for all the suggestions. I think I need to go get websites for dummies or something similar because I just don't know what all the terms mean. Ladycats site looks good and her pricing seems good. there are lists of things included and not included and I haven't a clue what 90% of them mean or refer to. I will be back with more questions I'm sure
Ann


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Suggesting that a beginner use Notepad to build web pages is simply not practical. She needs a graphical web editor.


That was actually just an extension to what edayna had noted, not a suggestion that Ann build her first web page using it.  

giffy


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

OK so I went and looked for a "for dummies" book and there is nothing that really helps. most ore for specific programs or free sights like geocities. so can some one maybe point me at a site that explains the terms. like what is bandwidth and how much do I need? what all the lettered acronyms stand for. I know i need an easy web site program ( point and click )to do the pages but then I get lost on the hosting, up loading, maintaining or changing the pages as things sell or I want to put new things up for sale. 
Ann


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ross said:


> OK so I went and looked for a "for dummies" book and there is nothing that really helps. most ore for specific programs or free sights like geocities. so can some one maybe point me at a site that explains the terms. like what is bandwidth and how much do I need? what all the lettered acronyms stand for. I know i need an easy web site program ( point and click )to do the pages but then I get lost on the hosting, up loading, maintaining or changing the pages as things sell or I want to put new things up for sale.
> Ann


Okay, it isn't all that difficult to explain this stuff.

With hosting you have a few metrics to consider:

1) Disk storage space. That is the amount of hard drive space you are leasing from your host. Your web page files and images will use disk space, but certainly not more than a few megabytes at most. If it does go over a few megabytes, you need to reduce your image sizes anyway.

2) Traffic. That is the amount of data that is moved in and out of your website in a month's time. That will relate to how many visitors you have each month and how many pages they view before leaving. You won't use more than a few hundred megabytes in your wildest dreams.

3) Bandwidth. That's the guaranteed data rate for your web site. That would only be important to you if you have lots of people hammering your web site at the same time. Your bandwidth requirements will be light, so any web host's bandwidth will be satisfactory for your use.

4) FTP access. That provides access to your web site disk space so your web site space looks sort of like a disk drive in your own computer. With FTP access, you will normally get your web site edited the way you want it to look on your own hard drive, then when you're satisfied you can upload it to your web site space using FTP software. You will normally maintain a dedicated directory on your hard drive with the latest version of your web site on it, just in case your web host takes a dump on you (yes, that DOES happen sometimes), so if a disaster occurs you can upload your web site and have it working again quickly.

There is free FTP software available. The most popular are FTP Commander and WSFTP_LE.

FTP Commander
http://www.tucows.com/preview/195124

WSFTP_LE
http://vipmeister.com/dl/wsftp/ws_ftple.html

If you are a beginner and don't expect to use advanced installations, such as installing cgi scripts, then FTP Commander will probably work fine for you. For advanced installations you should get WSFTP_LE. Be aware that WSFTP_LE is no longer supported, but it still works fine.


----------

